# 64 Ford 2000 still won't crank?



## perryjosh64 (Aug 30, 2015)

Folks this is on my 64 Ford 2000 gas tractor. It has been converted to a 12 volt system. About a month ago I had done some work with it, parked it but when I went to crank it again got nothing but the loud "click" sound when I pressed starter button. I replaced the battery and had alternator rebuilt (converted from 3 wire to 1 wire) and put everything back together. tested the electrical system and everything tested good. Hit the starter button and still only get the "click" but engine doesn't turn over? Any ideas of possible causes/ how to fix?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

hello perryjosh64, welcome back to the forum.

In my experience, the most common culprit is the transmission neutral safety switch. Bypass it and check if it will start. 

Other possibilities include dirty battery connections, bad ground connection, internally corroded battery cable.

One drawback with the one wire alternator system is you have to rev the engine up pretty high to get it charging. Works well once you get it going. Also, you don't have an alternator idiot light with a one wire system.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

perryjosh,

It might be a defective starter? You can pull the starter and have it checked at an auto parts store.

On the pre-1965 model Fords, power goes from the key switch to one terminal on the starter solenoid, then through the solenoid coil to a second terminal on the solenoid. The second terminal on the solenoid goes to your starter push button which provides ground when the button is pushed. Check that the starter pushbutton is making good ground. Check also that you are getting 12V to the solenoid when the key is "on".


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

Check your battery cables and make sure the battery posts and the cable ends are clean and shiny. A poor battery connection is the most likely cause. If you get them clean and still have the same problem, check the battery ground connection and the battery voltage.

You also could have a bad starter or a bad solenoid. You can remove the starter and have it checked. Solenoids rarely fail but it is possible and they are pretty cheap. If you replace yours make sure to get the correct one for the tractor. They are not all wired the same internally and the wrong one won't do anything.


----------



## bustedknuckle (Dec 23, 2016)

the first thing to check/replace is the stater relay. its either go/nogo. easiest way is to turn on switch a cross the big terminals with a heavy wire. if the starter engages there ya go...


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

I had the same issue on a 67 ford 2000, I tapped the relay with the handle of a screwdriver and it started. Will be replacing starter relay


----------

